# bagarino



## lautaro

Hola,
me gustaría saber cómo se llama el que vende entradas al estadio a precios reducidos. En italiano se llama *Bagarino*.

Gracias

LAU


----------



## gatogab

lautaro said:


> Hola,
> me gustaría saber cómo se llama el que vende entradas al estadio a precios reducidos. En italiano se llama *Bagarino*.
> 
> Gracias
> 
> LAU


Hola Lau:
No tengo idea como se traduce _'bagarino'._
Pero sí sé y me consta, que el '_bagarino' _no vende a precio reducido, sino al contrario.
Placer de haberte encontrado.
GG


----------



## Agró

A mí también me había descolocado eso del "precio reducido".

A los que venden entradas a precio superior y a la propia acción, los llamamos "reventas".

*reventa**.*
* 1.     * f. Acción y efecto de revender.
* 2.     * f. Conjunto de revendedores de entradas para espectáculos públicos o local en el que desempeñan su actividad. _LA__ reventa._
* 3.     * com. Revendedor de entradas para espectáculos públicos.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## gatogab

Con un poco de buena voluntad logré llegar hasta esto:


> bagarinaggio
> [ba-ga-ri-nàg-gio]
> nome maschile
> il comprare un gran numero di biglietti per una partita o per un concerto per rivenderli a un prezzo più elevato.
> Dizionario della Lingua Italiana © 2010 Zanichelli editore


*Bagarino = acaparador*


> acaparar.
> (Del fr. accaparer).
> 1. tr. Adquirir y retener cosas propias del comercio en cantidad superior a la normal, previniendo su escasez o encarecimiento.
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## lautaro

Hola Gatito y gracias Agró,
en realidad sí, el precio es mucho más alto de lo que uno paga por los canales oficiales. Me conformo pero me brota una curiosidad: ¿de dónde saldrá el término? ¿de *re+venta* o de *reventar*? 


Gracias a los dos.

*



			Bagarino = acaparador

Click to expand...

*


> Quote:
> acaparar.
> (Del fr. accaparer).
> 1. tr. Adquirir y retener cosas propias del comercio en cantidad superior a la normal, previniendo su escasez o encarecimiento.
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


no sé, no me suena. Acaparador saldría como alguien que acumula para tener después no para revender. ¿Qué piensas tú?


----------



## Tomby

lautaro said:


> Hola Gatito y gracias Agró,
> en realidad sí, el precio es mucho más alto de lo que uno paga por los canales oficiales. Me conformo pero me brota una curiosidad: ¿de dónde saldrá el término? ¿de *re+venta* o de *reventar*?
> 
> 
> Gracias a los dos.


Los *reventas* *revenden* (del verbo *revender*) entradas a precios abusivos.
El prefijo *re-* da a entender que una acción se vuelve a realizar: renacer (volver a nacer), reencontrar (volver a encontrar), reiniciar (volver a iniciar) etc.
TT.


----------



## lautaro

Tombatossals said:


> Los *reventas* *revenden* (del verbo *revender*) entradas a precios abusivos.
> El prefijo *re-* da a entender que una acción se vuelve a realizar: renacer (volver a nacer), reencontrar (volver a encontrar), reiniciar (volver a iniciar) etc.
> TT.


 

Disculpa pero eso lo sabía...sólo me parecía curioso que hablando de precios los reventas podían reventarlos, inflándolos mucho, aparte de revenderlos.


----------



## Agró

lautaro said:


> Disculpa pero eso lo sabía...sólo me parecía curioso que hablando de precios los reventas podían reventarlos, inflándolos mucho, aparte de revenderlos.



Creo que habitualmente "reventar los precios" (aparte del uso que le dan en Nicaragua) significa justo lo contrario: *reducir los precios*.

*reventar*
*9.     * tr._ *Nic*._ Cobrar un precio excesivo por un artículo de consumo o por un servicio.


----------



## Tomby

Lo que yo no sé es que relación tiene el verbo *reventar* en este _post_.


> ¿de *re+venta* o de *reventar*?


Tampoco sabía que un _bagarino_ es quien vende entradas a espectáculos a _precios reducidos_.


> me gustaría saber cómo se llama el que vende entradas al estadio a precios reducidos


TT.


----------



## lautaro

A mí esta figura retórica me suena totalmente "aumentar los precios"...por eso escribí lo de inflar hasta que se revienten...interesante. Gracias Agró.

@Tombatossals: me equivoqué con lo de reducido.


----------



## Agró

Aquí tienes un ejemplo típico del sentido habitual de "reventar precios", bajarlos para poder competir con otras empresas.

Está claro que *reventa *no tiene relación con *reventar*.


----------



## Tomby

Agró said:


> Aquí tienes un ejemplo típico del sentido habitual de "reventar precios", bajarlos para poder competir con otras empresas...


En otro orden de cosas, tenemos las practicas de _dumping_ (anglicismo), actividad prohibida en muchos países que consiste en vender a bajo coste para _reventar_ mercados internacionales. *Aquí* dice lo siguiente:


> "Sin embargo, el dumping provoca que las empresas que operan en el mismo mercado no puedan competir con el precio y calidad de los bienes en cuestión, y a largo plazo quiebren. De esta manera la empresa que realiza el dumping se hace con el mercado de ese producto o servicio"


TT.


----------



## ursu-lab

So che non c'entra niente, ma parlando di mercato nero e vendite a prezzi gonfiati mi è venuto in mente l'"estraperlo" e la figura dell'"estraperlista". L'origine di questa parola è veramente unica. 

Propongo:

*Logrero* *2.     * m. y f. Persona que compra o guarda y retiene los frutos para  venderlos después a precio excesivo.* 3.     * m. y f. Persona que procura lucrarse por cualquier medio.



L'origine della parola bagarino è simile a quella di logrero, perché entrambe nascono dalla vendita al mercato e a Roma viene ancora usato con quell'accezione



*bagarino* s. m. [voce roman.,  dall’arabo _baqq__ā__l_  (plur. _baqq__ā__l__ī__n_)  «venditore al minuto»]. – Chi esercita il bagarinaggio, accaparratore,  incettatore. A Roma, la parola indica anche (conservando il sign.  originario) i rivenditori di frutta e verdura, e in partic. i  commissionarî al minuto dei mercati generali.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En Uruguay, *revendedor*. Una peste, un delito, además.


----------



## Tomby

ursu-lab said:


> So che non c'entra niente, ma parlando di mercato nero e vendite a prezzi gonfiati mi è venuto in mente l'"estraperlo" e la figura dell'"estraperlista". L'origine di questa parola è veramente unica...





> El origen de este acrónimo está en un escándalo político ocurrido durante la Segunda República Española, producido... por Strauss, Perel y Lowann...


Vedete questo link: estraperlo - estraperlistas.
TT


----------

